# Sticky  Follow the Nissan Z North American Rally



## al.morales (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm Al. Just popped in here with the *Spongerider*'s permission. I'm working at Marketingworks and we are currently partnered up with Nissan to help promote their new 370Z and the _Follow The Nissan Z Rally_ (*FollowTheNissanZ.com*). The unveiling was a huge success and the rally kickoff this past weekend in L.A. generated a huge amount of buzz. Spongerider even posted a pic on the Saturday. The rally is coming to 15 cities across the US and if you guys are in the area, you should stop by and check it out. You'll get an up-close and personal look at the car, have a bite to eat, and leave with some great swag. So it's pretty much and all-around fun and exciting event. Fell free to take as many pictures as you please at the event. Feel free to post them on the FollowTheNissanZ.com website for the entire world to see.

*Check out the pics from the show this morning.*























*-Al Morales*
_MarketingWorks/Nissan_

Oh, by the way, keep an eye on this thread, I will be keeping you guys updated as soon as I get any info regarding the rally and the 370Z.


----------



## al.morales (Nov 19, 2008)

*UPDATE:* Today the rally is stopping by Sterling McCall Nissan (_12230 Southwest Frwy, Stafford, TX 77477_) from 2PM -6PM. Tomorrow, the Z will stop by JOTECH in Dallas.


----------



## al.morales (Nov 19, 2008)

Coming up:
*Dec. 10th - Washing D.C.*
Nissan of Chantilly
14840 Stoncroft Center Ct.
Chantilly, VA 20151


----------



## al.morales (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys don't forget, the rally is coming to an end with the last two rally dates taking place in Florida. The first of the final two is in Orlando on January 4th @ LOLLICUP (106 S. Semoran Blvd., Winter Park, Fl 32792) from 2PM-6PM. The Last date will take place in Miami on January 9th in a yet to be determined location.

If you guys want to see a short video on the SynchroRev technology, check it out here: *Z SynchroRev Video - United States, Follow The Nissan Z Video*


----------



## al.morales (Nov 19, 2008)

The new Z goes on sale today at Nissan dealers nationwide with a Manufacturer’s Suggested Retail Price (MSRP)* starting at $29,930 for the 2009 Nissan 370Z Coupe equipped with a 6-speed manual transmission and $31,230 with the new 7-speed automatic transmission. The new Z is also offered in a 370Z Coupe Touring model, which is priced at $34,460 with the 6-speed manual and $35,760 with the 7-speed automatic transmission.


For more details head on over to: Nissan/Infiniti News Room


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

We should be getting these soon at the dealership! Can't wait to test drive that 7 speed...


----------



## al.morales (Nov 19, 2008)

Would you mind putting up a picture or two once you get them in?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Sure thing!


----------



## al.morales (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys, if any of you will be in the Miami area *this SATURDAY, the 10th*, head on down to *CLUB SPACE* (_34 NE 11th Street, Miami, FL 33132_) from *10PM - 4AM* and celebrate the final date of the FOLLOW THE NISSAN Z Rally. Come and get your party on.


----------



## al.morales (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys, just a quick reminder. Episode 6 of the Need for Speed: Undercover "Takedown" is up. Go ahead and visit youtube.com/needforspeed to watch all 6 videos.

Here's the link to the final video in the series:* YouTube - Takedown: Episode 6/6*


----------



## al.morales (Nov 19, 2008)

*Just in case you haven't seen the specs of the 370Z. Here they are.*


----------



## rickyanderson (Oct 26, 2015)

Can't wait for this car.! its awesome


----------



## Garcia (Apr 4, 2017)

Great car. Awesome


----------



## Millio (3 mo ago)

A problem can occur at any of them.


----------

